# New Couple from Iowa hello all



## gb&sl (Mar 5, 2012)

Geoff and Stefanee here jut getting into archery
we have a strother allure on the way, and a bowtech diamond we currently have that got our foot in the ddor, im sure we will have many questions for you all over time looking forward to it.


----------



## Wild Bill 71 (Dec 4, 2004)

Welcome. Hope you find all the info you are after.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Welcome to archery talk


----------



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

:welcomesign:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

gb&sl.


----------



## deanrb (Feb 3, 2008)

Welcome !!


----------



## lyle.d.adkisson (Aug 1, 2005)

Welcome! strothers are great rigs IMO. I am an iowa boy too, dosent get any better than sitting in a tree on a fine iowa nov morning!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHunterKong (Mar 12, 2012)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk.com!


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Hello to you all


----------



## gb&sl (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Welcome to AT. Got any ground I can hunt up there?


----------

